# anybody still sticking fish?



## castandblast (Sep 22, 2011)

anyone still shooting this time of year? Thought about hitting the water tonight, but the amount of rain we just got in the past 24hrs may make things to muddy.


----------



## Michael (Sep 22, 2011)

Too busy chasing gators, but there's still time before it gets too cold.


----------



## Bowfisher (Sep 23, 2011)

We shot last week during the week...434 shad and gar


----------



## castandblast (Sep 26, 2011)

man, thats getting it done there. We didn't get to go last week with all the storms that rolled through.


----------



## S Adams (Sep 26, 2011)

nope! we sticking deer?( Well some of us)


----------



## TBass (Sep 27, 2011)

Went tonight.  Lots of small gar along the banks of the Hooch, but the big guys are down deep from what I saw.


----------



## castandblast (Sep 29, 2011)

Took a Newby out last night. I think it was like giving him crack because he is now hooked. We shot 35-40 carp and a couple of pretty good long nose.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Oct 4, 2011)

Clarks hill and Savanah still goin on strong


----------



## j_seph (Oct 13, 2011)

Bowfisher said:


> We shot last week during the week...434 shad and gar


 That on Lanier?


----------



## btt202 (Oct 13, 2011)

I stuck a doe this eve Joe DRT!!!!!!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 13, 2011)

btt202 said:


> I stuck a doe this eve Joe DRT!!!!!!


 Good deal, I been going to my doe lot but can't seem to find one and not about to shoot one at my other 2 places


----------



## archerholic (Oct 13, 2011)

I took my last clients for the year out two weeks ago. But me and the deck hands may hit the water for a scouting trip in early November.


----------



## castandblast (Oct 13, 2011)

we shot another 45 or so last week. Got another trip group lined up for next week and It will be about over then till Feb for me.


----------



## Michael (Oct 13, 2011)

Went tonight. Water was Muddy. Fog was thick. We had a BLAST


----------



## Bowfisher (Oct 14, 2011)

j_seph said:


> That on Lanier?[/QUOTE
> 
> Heck no.....you ain't gonna see me shooting on that lake and I live 20 mins from there!!  Week before there were 605 killed in the same hole.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 27, 2011)

we plan on shooting a few more times


----------



## bullardsls1 (Nov 28, 2011)

we shot a few nights ago fishing was a lil slow did not stay all night shot some decent fish oh yeah cast and blast i think i seen u there


----------



## castandblast (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for picking us up. We had a great time. It was the icing on the cake for a great trip last weekend. your the man bullards.


----------



## huntincrazy (Nov 30, 2011)

*Are the fish up on the bank still are is it to cold*

is it to cold for the fish to still be on the bank


----------



## castandblast (Nov 30, 2011)

they are suspended


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Nov 30, 2011)

You Realize Clete we are going to have to go back in after duck season and try your boat out some more!


----------



## castandblast (Dec 1, 2011)

well ok. if we have to. you might have to twist my arm!


----------

